
The Death of SEO (Part 2): Generating Real Content - ColinWright
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kenkrogue/2012/08/04/the-death-of-seo-part-2-generating-real-content/
======
dannomatic
Stupid statements and headlines. Search engines continue to grow in popularity
and usage. Doing good things, writing good content and structuring your site
properly will never "die" - c'mahn now people.

~~~
ColinWright
Forgive me, but it's not entirely clear to me exactly what you're saying. I've
never had a great sarcasm detector, and I cant tell what of your comment is
intended as criticism, and what is intended as contribution.

Would you mind being clearer? In particular, if you think the Forbes article
is content-free, perhaps you could provide a better one.

Thanks.

~~~
dannomatic
Sorry Colin, I should have been clearer. What Ken is referring to in the
article is very commonly, what anyone who has attempted to optimize their
content (typically known as SEO), would go through. He is making the argument
that he has made an argument on how to create real content or to quote:
"consistently and cost-effectively generate real content".

He then launches into all of the tactics he would employ under the banner of
"The Death of SEO" when in fact he is advocating for precisely that: SEO.

I may quite possibly be missing something or not explaining myself and my
previous comment. Hope that's not the case.

